# Bloomberg on the Ireland Debt Crisis; Ireland has 60 days of money left



## onq (9 Nov 2010)

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/64352822/
*Grant, Brynjolfsson Interview About Ireland Debt Crisis *

Nov. 8 (Bloomberg) -- Mark Grant, managing director at Southwest  Securities Inc., and John Brynjolfsson, chief investment officer at  Armored Wolf LLC, talk about Ireland's sovereign debt crisis.      European Union Economic and Monetary Affairs Commissioner Olli Rehn  said today he endorses the Irish government’s plan to cut spending and  raise taxes by as much as 6 billion euros ($8.4 billion) in 2011.  (Source: Bloomberg)

*Grant: Ireland has about 60 days of money left*
*Brynjolfsson: ECB will buy Irish debt
*


----------



## Sunny (9 Nov 2010)

Utter crap. Why are these people allowed to comment on something they know nothing about. 'Southwest securities' and 'Armored Wolf' are hardly big hitters no matter what they might claim.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Nov 2010)

I have no idea who they even are. Small fry as best.

We have over 6 months of cash left , and that's at current spending. It will last longer if the budget cuts go through.


----------



## jpd (9 Nov 2010)

jhegarty said:


> I have no idea who they even are. Small fry as best.
> 
> We have over 6 months of cash left , and that's at current spending. It will last longer if the budget cuts go through.



Yeah, 8 months, big deal.

But it's true, we are small fry, and they haven't a notion.


----------



## Chris (10 Nov 2010)

I think 2 months may be overly pessimistic. But I have done very well in the past by listening to the old saying: "Don't believe anything until it has been officially denied!"
The NTMA were very quick and vocally off the mark to defend themselves against pretty unknown investors.


----------

